# Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond



## moe1988 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo erstmal...

mein Kumpel und ich wollen uns für das Jahr 2012 den Visspas holen. Da wir dieses Jahr unseren Fischereischein gemacht haben und uns demnach auch schon ein par Sachen zugelegt haben werde ich kurz aufzählen was im speziellen ich jetzt habe. 

1. Rute
Zebco Cool Heavy Feeder 390 Länge:3,90m WG:50-180g
Zebco Cool Patriot 660 S

2. Rute 
Ultimate Inspiron Spin Light Länge:3,00m WG:10-30g
Sänger Spirit MP-1 Runner 40 

Den Rest haben wir uns zusammen gekauft also Kescher usw. denke ist aber auch nicht so wichtig. 
Die Ausrüstung meines Freundes sieht so ähnlich aus. 

Wir hatten jetzt eigentlich vor das wir jeweils mit einer Rute Feedern und mit der andere etwas aktiver angeln also Spinnen.
Mein Problem ist was muss ich jetzt alles besorgen also an Blinkern, Spinner, Wobbelrn, Futterkörbe usw. 
Ich hab mir zwar schon ein par infos bei dem Angelgeschäft meines Vertrauens geholt doch habe ich immer im Hinterkopf das er ja auch nur verkaufen will. 

Ich bin um jeden Tipp ob negativ oder positiv dankbar und hoffe das ich so erfolgreich ein par Fische an Land ziehen kann. 

gruss moe

ps: ich wäre um jeden hotspot dankbar auch wenn mir kla ist das sie nicht gerne verraten werden


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Die wichtigste Info, die Du uns geben musst ist wo Ihr angeln wollt (Fluss, See, Kanal etc.)
Dann ist es noch wichtiger zu wissen, das man in Holland seine Angeln keine Sek. unbeaufsichtigt lassen darf, d. h. Spinnen und Feeder zugleich fällt aus, es sei denn die Feeder wird aus dem Wasser genommen. Sonst wird es nämlich richtig teuer! In Holland muss man sich an die Gesetzte halten, sonst wirds schnell leerer im Portemonnaie. 
Feedern ist nich so das Problem: Futterkörbe (verschiedene gewichte) und Haken! 10-14er Haken; Vorfach 70cm bis 1m! 
Beim Spinnangeln siehts schon anders aus!
Worauf möchtest Du angeln? Hecht, Zander, Barsch etc.
Womit: Spinner, Wobbler, Gummi etc.
Ein paar Infos sind nie schlecht!!

Dann werden Dir hier wohl ein paar Leute helfen!!


----------



## moe1988 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Okay das mit der einen Rute wusste ich nicht, hab ich aber bis jetzt auch noch kein einziges mal gelesen. 

Wir würden am liebsten auf Hecht und Zander angeln und womit ist mir relativ egal Hauptsache ich bekomm was an den Hacken. 

Ja gut beim Feedern hab ich schon einiges im Internet gelesen und das ist ja auch nicht weiter schwer.

Da wir aus Moenchengladbach kommen hatten wir vor in und um De Weerd zu angeln, weil es relativ nah ist und es uns einige vorgeschlagen haben


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Roermond ist voll von Gewässern, da ist die beste Möglichkeit dass Ihr euch mal an die Maas setzt und für den Anfang feedert und dabei mal mit den anderen Anglern redet.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Was spricht denn dagegen, eine Rute "passiv" auf Grund zu legen und mit der anderen "aktiv"  mit Wobbler zu fischen?
Es geht doch nicht darum, die eine Rute abzulegen und dann 500 Meter weiter zu laufen. 
Man hält sich schon in unmittelbarer Nähe auf - so mache ich es schon seit Jahren!


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Bei uns haben se eine Frau abkassiert, die mal kurz für kleine Mädels war. Der "behinderte" Sohn saß bei der Angel!
Zack Kontrolle und sie war dran!
Ich gehe seit dem immer auf nummersicher und riskiere gar nichts mehr in Holland! Das hat mir übrigens ein sehr netter Kontrolleur aus Holland erzählt, als wir es darüber hatten, dass in Holland alles abkassiert wird. Die holländischen Kotrolleure kriegen Prämien, in Form von Geld, oder besser gesagt sie bekommen Provision.

Nun zum Thema: Fangt am besten mit Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern an, die Ihr einfach nur einleiert! Gummifischen ist für den Anfang wahrscheinlich noch ein bissel zu schwer. Spinnen und wobbeln würde ich vllt. auch im Kanal, oder See anfangen, da es einfacher als in der Maas ist. Steinpackungen und Strömung können einen Anfäger schon einiges abverlangen.


----------



## moe1988 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

Und was kann man da für Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler empfehlen ?


ich nehme auch gerne die hotspots per pn an


----------



## moe1988 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einsteigerhilfe zum Angeln in Holland/Roermond*

naja hätte ja klappen können ....


----------

